# The Belated  Bethlehem  Bottle Show---



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

I just got my computer back and man am I glad! Typing on a Blackberry Sux. I was with out my PC since the show.

 I took these pix at the Forks of Delaware show, there isn't to many but I did get a few forum members in the lens [] 

 The Badger and Lill Digger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

Buffalo Bill and Ira


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

Mr Ratzilla


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

I am going on an African bottle hunt with this guy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

Dave at his table


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

Friendly faces


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

Mrs Gromit


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

Chris and Russ


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

African Bottles!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 16, 2011)

Where's Kate?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow a 5000 dollar Columbia Master ! I heard some one got ripped off one of these. hey wait! its the same guy![:-][8|][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

Say good night Gracie Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Where's Kate?


 
 We saw her once across the gym but she vanished,never saw her after that.


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice pics Rick.  Glad you got your PC back.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Nice pics Rick.  Glad you got your PC back.
> 
> PD


 
 Glad? I was going into depression its a shame []


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 17, 2011)

Depression?  You have had a lot go bad in recent months.  As I recall weren't you sick, lost electric for many days, got screwed by a tumbler and then were without a computer for quite a spell?  How did you medicate?

 PD


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2011)

Cool pix, Rick. I'm going to try to make it to the Forks show next year. I'm saving up $$$ for Baltimore now.  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> Cool pix, Rick. I'm going to try to make it to the Forks show next year. I'm saving up $$$ for Baltimore now.  ~Jim


 
 Good Jim save up and make sure your there this year,its a blast.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Depression?  You have had a lot go bad in recent months.  As I recall weren't you sick, lost electric for many days, got screwed by a tumbler and then were without a computer for quite a spell?  How did you medicate?
> 
> PD


 
 I reverted back to reading and sleeping more [8D]


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Mr Ratzilla


 
 That's not Ratzilla. Thats Alan (deldig)

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 17, 2011)

This is Ratzilla


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ohh sorry,Dave said it was rat. Im bad with names


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 17, 2011)

> ohh sorry,Dave said it was rat. Im bad with names


 

 Haha is okay Rick I'm really bad with names also. I don't usually remember a persons name until after I have run into them a few times.

 Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Especially with a name like Ratzilla lol


----------



## Gromit0299 (Dec 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Mrs Gromit


 
 Sheesh, talk about turkey bloat.  I think the pic of Alan is my favorite.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Gromit0299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL oh come on.          Have camera will travel ,no one is safe [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> The Badger and Lill Digger


 
 I have another retraction ----This is not "Lill Digger" again, I asked Dave,is this lill digger Dave said yep  lol  I have no clue who this kid is but he aint lill that's for sure,[]hes not even on the forum,or is he ? lol[8D] I only met L'll digger once so my bad.


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didnt think he looked like the pic in swizzles photo contsest..[8|][]


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

This is Lil Digger://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n35/swizzlenutz/lildigger.jpg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> This is Lil Digger://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n35/swizzlenutz/lildigger.jpg


 
 Who are you?


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

Who??.......Me???


----------



## Gromit0299 (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2011)

From.
 Hey Rick,

 Is that your guy?




From.



From.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Surf, looks like you solved Rick's mystery Babe. Way to go!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No surF that's my girl. What thehllll. Happen to swizz anyway?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2011)

> What thehllll. Happen to swizz anyway?


 
 Hey Rick,

 I dun't know what he's been up to. I hope he's doing well and will check in soon and tell us whaz up.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Rick

 His last official message may have been in the great FREAKY FANNY thread from October.

 Come in swizz, this is A-BN calling, come in swizz...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Rick
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe he couldn't live with out her[][]

 LOL ABN callin


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 21, 2011)

Been wondering where that boy's been! Anyone p.m. him? (or email rather)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Been wondering where that boy's been! Anyone p.m. him? (or email rather)


 
 I will tonight,right now I need a shower[:'(]


----------

